# New Diver In The House



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Picked this up yesterday...a NOS/NIB Gruen Precision from the 60ties or the 70ies.

Came on a little stiff Tropical....













































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for showing, that looks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Salmonia, that looks a tidy piece... vintage strap as well


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree really nice piece







- Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

now that's a vintage beauty, looks quite a nice size too.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

A handsome beast, it really is NOS


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! you do find em mate! Thats superb!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one









Mark


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you all!...IÂ´ll try to source some more vintage divers....stay tuned!

Have a nice weekend!

kind regards,

Hakan


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a beauty! I really like it and have never seen one like it before. You can be sure the tropic is original then - they get very stiff as they age.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

super cool mate,

love the font on the name.

Andy


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

classicamundo! nice blancpainesque styling. I look at quite a few older styles such as yours on auction site, some are auto some windup some chromed or s/steel ect. Very retro look on the tropic love it!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

A classy looking item. I'm jealous.


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll ya what that is.

That's lovely that is...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

nearly bought one of those on fleabay. Wish I had now!

Very smart


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice watch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice mate







well done


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

salmonia said:


> Picked this up yesterday...a NOS/NIB Gruen Precision from the 60ties or the 70ies.
> 
> Came on a little stiff Tropical....
> 
> ...


Only one word for a watch like this and it's Classy with a capital 'C'. Lovely watch.


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Any chance that you might reveal where that came from?! Lovely thing.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Shikar said:


> Any chance that you might reveal where that came from?! Lovely thing.


fleebay


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

salmonia said:


> Shikar said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance that you might reveal where that came from?! Lovely thing.
> ...


Fleabay thats a stunner i always keep a look out for vintage divers just to see what they go for what price did you get it for or is that to much to ask.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice.


----------

